# Bought my first trailer!



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just bought my first trailer today! It's a 1982 Taylor, obviously a fixed upper, but anything else wasn't really an option. It is in working order, so I can work on it WHILE I use it, except the tires which I plan on replacing immediately. The floor and wiring were recently replaced, so at least that's done. So far the plan is to sand the crap out of it. As you can see there is a lot of rust and a couple very small cancerous spots in insignificant areas. Eventually a new coat of white paint. I also want to replace all the hardware with new shiny parts. 

Any thoughts on anything you see is appreciated. I also have a question about windows. There are frames for windows on both sides, where I can only assume windows once were. What I really want to do is install more modern rounded sliding windows, like the ones on this website Window & Feed Doors. So the question is, how would I go about doing that. I do realize it will probably be a big job.

Pictures taken once I had the trailer home. Sorry, they were taken with my phone, so they're not the best.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

When you have the tires replaced make sure the bearings are good...and greased. And make sure you have a spare. I see there is a bracket on the side of the trailer for it. A Trailer-Aid is a good investment. Let's you roll up on it and change a tire without having to jack it up. A really good idea if you are on the highway with a horse and have a flat.
Those windows probably had plexiglas in them at one time. Having them open is not a bad thing especially if it's warm. Horses create a lot of heat in a trailer.
Replacing them would be a job. Just be sure you don't cut any support structure. I'm not sure you could install the windows you were talking about without having to do a lot of welding to keep the strength. Just an opinion from the wife of a guy who has done a lot of "trailer project" in the past. : )
Enjoy yours.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice lil wagon. Congrats!

I wouldn't be terribly concerned with the windows. You'll have em open most of the time anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Those window openings are in the style of my first trailer. I can't tell from the picture but is there a bit of a frame with tracks in the openings? If so, that's where the plexiglass goes and slides back and forth so they can be opened/closed up. Therefore the quick fix becomes cutting some plexiglass to size (two pieces per window), slipping them in place and your good to go.

Congrats on your purchase -- now you've got your own trailer, you'll wonder how you ever managed without one.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer*

hiya its a nice trailer and its a step in the direction to go with your horses to explore or show further afeild.
also its a good prodject as well you can make it a trailer you want.
congratulations on your perchase.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Where is your first trip going to be?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> When you have the tires replaced make sure the bearings are good...and greased. And make sure you have a spare. I see there is a bracket on the side of the trailer for it. A Trailer-Aid is a good investment. Let's you roll up on it and change a tire without having to jack it up. A really good idea if you are on the highway with a horse and have a flat.
> Those windows probably had plexiglas in them at one time. Having them open is not a bad thing especially if it's warm. Horses create a lot of heat in a trailer.
> Replacing them would be a job. Just be sure you don't cut any support structure. I'm not sure you could install the windows you were talking about without having to do a lot of welding to keep the strength. Just an opinion from the wife of a guy who has done a lot of "trailer project" in the past. : )
> Enjoy yours.


Thanks for the advice. The bearings were also on my list to repack right away. I'll look into a Trailer-Aid, sounds like a good thing to have.
Your probably right about the windows, I just thought it would look nice. I actually did discover a way to fit rounded windows in square spaces, but I'm having a hard time finding windows that are only about 10" wide. I actually came across this trailer on horsetrailerworld.com. It's also a Taylor but it's a '91, I love what they did with it, I can only hope mine looks that nice when I'm done, without my fancy windows *pout*.
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks 



Phly said:


> Nice lil wagon. Congrats!
> 
> I wouldn't be terribly concerned with the windows. You'll have em open most of the time anyways.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're right. After all, I do live in AZ.



Chevaux said:


> Those window openings are in the style of my first trailer. I can't tell from the picture but is there a bit of a frame with tracks in the openings? If so, that's where the plexiglass goes and slides back and forth so they can be opened/closed up. Therefore the quick fix becomes cutting some plexiglass to size (two pieces per window), slipping them in place and your good to go.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase -- now you've got your own trailer, you'll wonder how you ever managed without one.


There is a frame and a track, the track is bent in a couple places. I'm thinking I'll just remove it though.

I am so excited I will never have to rely on anyone again to move my horses. I can finally bring them to the vet, instead of paying for a farm call.



michaelvanessa said:


> hiya its a nice trailer and its a step in the direction to go with your horses to explore or show further afeild.
> also its a good prodject as well you can make it a trailer you want.
> congratulations on your perchase.


Thanks so much. I really do look forward to working on it, if only it wasn't 108° today.



waresbear said:


> Where is your first trip going to be?


I'll probably drive it around a little first to get used to pulling it. I've never pulled any kind of trailer before. I have about 3 months before my daughter starts 4-H. If I finish painting and putting the new hardware on before then, I might take a trip to the river. I've always wanted to catch a glimpse of the Salt River Wild Horses.



nvr2many said:


> Yay! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

As for the "trailer aid", you can make one in less then a half hour for around $10, if you had to buy the wood and nails....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Phly said:


> As for the "trailer aid", you can make one in less then a half hour for around $10, if you had to buy the wood and nails....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Most important in a used trailer are the floorboards. Check for rot or termite damage and replace if necessary. Nice little trailer, I like the escape hatches on the side.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like my old trailer! Except mine was an 1962.. ! Here it is after we redid it- I can not find the pictures of the inside, with the nice wood and such. Sold it for $1400 I think....


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

ladyicon said:


> Most important in a used trailer are the floorboards. Check for rot or termite damage and replace if necessary. Nice little trailer, I like the escape hatches on the side.


The floor boards and wiring were recently redone and look like it, so I'm good there. The floor was definitely one of my first thoughts, knowing that it's been just sitting for a couple years.



caseymyhorserocks said:


> Looks like my old trailer! Except mine was an 1962.. ! Here it is after we redid it- I can not find the pictures of the inside, with the nice wood and such. Sold it for $1400 I think....


I can't see your picture, but my kindle does that to me a lot, I might be able to see it in a little bit. I was so excited to get outside and get started. But as is AZ tradition, the temp jumped from low 90's to triple digits one day when I blinked.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trailer. 

As far as the windows go, changing the shape of the window would require finding windows that fit in the current hole and then re-skinning the hole with round corners. 

Simply put it would be a major PITA and you would be much better off putting original type square windows back in. 

Or you may consider just having a upholstery shop make you some canvas snap covers that can go over the openings you can throw on if it is raining or cold to keep your horse out of the elements and outside of that not worry about it which is what I would do. 

With a trailer the age of yours i'd be much more worried about the condition of the floor, if it is wood and it appears dry rotted at all replace it. The last thing you want is your horse falling through the floor at 70mph, this has happened before and it is not pretty when it does. Especially if you don't notice it for an hour or two. 

Other things I strongly recommend are replacing the lights with LED's and heat shrinking all of the connections as well as using SO cord to run all the wires. 

You should also get your brake system in proper order including the break-away switch and battery. 

On your axles you should also replace the caps with bearing buddies, they allow you to add grease to your axles with ease. I have never had a bearing issue with a trailer running them. 

Also I like this little puppy here for your break away cable. 

Fastway Zip Coiled Trailer Breakaway Cable - 6' Long Fastway Accessories and Parts FA80-01-2160

When you get tires, stay away from Carlisle's or the other cheap china brands, they tend to blow out fast. I run either Good Year or Michelin, preferably Michelin, but they are also more expensive, but they also last forever and ever and ever and ever. 

With the age of the trailer also inspect the wheels, you want to check that they are not bent, and that there is no rust forming around the lug nuts or the periphery of the rim. What can happen is the rust can cause the lug nuts to not seat properly, or in extreme cases pull through, and on many of the formed steel wheels they can rust out around the welds and crack there. 

As for paint, I always paint my trailers with rust-oleum it is great because you can buy it in 1 gallon cans, then touch it up with rattle cans that are available everywhere under the sun. If you paint it when it is above 70° and not very humid the paint will dry nice and hard and last for a good long time. 

Oh and another must do thing before you go towing your horses in it is thoroughly inspect the condition of the coupler and safety chains, if there is any doubt as to their condition have them replaced by a reputable welder. sure it will cost a few hundred bucks, but that will be cheap in comparison if you were to lose the trailer, especially if it happened on the interstate cut loose and hit someone else'es vehicle. 

Also you will want to inspect the condition of the tongue jack, if it operates fine id just recommend adding some grease to it which can be done just by smearing it on, the jack leg towards the top when fully extended. 

Other items you will want to have, wheel chocks, a foot or lumber for the tongue jack to rest on. 

I do always always always chock a trailer when I un hitch it from my tow vehicle, and I will also chock it if on any kind of an incline when parked, and on that note when towing and you park somewhere, set your parking brake, and make sure before you tow that brake is in good working order. 

If you have any questions feel free to bounce them at me, I have over a million miles of towing experience in 47 states, 3 Canadian provinces and Mexico, and I used to own a welding shop and did a lot of repairs on trailers as well as building new ones. 

Good luck with your new trailer.


----------

